# Trane RTAC



## jth829 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have Trane RTAC 275 chiller with a noisey oil seperator and looking for some input. Every thing seems to look good from the oil level to presures and temps. liqiud level low at -.7 to 0.0 . Some one put a dryer core in oil return line to screw compressor may or maynot have core dryer installed. Doesn't seperator have baffles inside or some sort of check valve.


----------

